# Another driving record question...



## grossk (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll give you a quick run down of my situation: I'm moving about 3.5hrs away from hometown to go to paramedic school, because, believe it or not, there isn't one in the biggest city in the state... Anyhow, I'm employed as an EMT-B at a private ambulance company, and despite having a criminal record, (which is set to be expunged early next year  ), and having 3 violations on my record, this company hired me, which is effing awesome. Anyhow, now that I'm moving, I wanted to work for this company that is like... 1 mile from my new home. Only problem is, MY DRIVING RECORD. So I got a failure to report an accident (really stupid, shouldn't have happened that way.) which is considered a major violation, and is what is holding me back from getting employed with THE ONLY paid EMS job in the new city. My other two violations are 1 for speeding and 1 for obstructing traffic. I tried reopening the case with the FRA, but apparently I signed some sort of stipulation where I accepted the offer they gave me, and now I can't reopen it... I don't know if anyone knows of any sort of legal loophole, but at any rate, I was thinking maybe I could reopen the other two and try and get them dismissed, given that then I would only have the one "major violation". I'm curious as to what your guys companies hiring policy is as far as driving records go. Oh, and the new company doesn't care about my CH. Thanks guys!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2014)

We are not able to provide legal advise (so if you want to reopen anything a lawyer would probably be your best option). 

Each company is different. Some insurance providers that companies use have more strict policies. For my company it's 3 points and you won't be hired. If your already hired and get 3 points you will not be able to drive (both EMTs and medics are required to drive so you either get fired/laid off or you get transferred into dispatch). 

It also depends on what the traffic ticket if for. A speeding ticket is not a huge deal. Hit and run or something like reckless driving are huge issues.


----------



## grossk (Jun 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It also depends on what the traffic ticket if for. A speeding ticket is not a huge deal. Hit and run or something like reckless driving are huge issues.



yeah at this new company, it's 4 or more minor violations and you can't drive. I'm not sure what 1 major violation would constitute for.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 14, 2014)

Ask them. They can tell you without speculation.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 7, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ask them. They can tell you without speculation.



Yep, just be honest and up front with them and they will do the same in return.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

grossk said:


> despite having a criminal record, (which is set to be expunged early next year  ), and having 3 violations on my record,



No one with a criminal record and 3 moving violations should be an EMT or drive an ambulance.


----------



## Angel (Jul 17, 2014)

become a medic so you dont have to drive (hopefully)

in all seriousness, if nothing else, see will that company hire you in an 'attendant only' position. not likely, but possible. youll just have to tech all the calls until your violations pass however far back they look. (in my experience, companies will ask for a 10 year print out, but insurance only cares about the last 3)
and for petes sake, get your driving together. 

no ones perfect, but what you do on and off duty will affect your job.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 17, 2014)

Gimpy17 said:


> No one with a criminal record and 3 moving violations should be an EMT or drive an ambulance.



No one should make blanket statements without knowing individual situations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Gimpy17 said:


> No one with a criminal record and 3 moving violations should be an EMT or drive an ambulance.




Respectfully.

Go :censored::censored::censored::censored: yourself.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Every company is different, I got a speeding ticket right before I started applying for a bunch of places and none of them really seemed to mind as it was only one and my only mark. Hell, if no one hired people with any sort of mark against them on their driving record, there'd be no ambulances on the road!

You just have to ask them and explain your cases and see what they tell you, they may be more strict about it than other companies, they may also be more lax about it.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> No one should make blanket statements without knowing individual situations.



His "situation" is he has a criminal record and 3 moving violations and people are ok with this? Sure, everyone makes mistakes in life, but EMS is one profession where your record matters and you are judged on that record.

I worked for a company that allowed an employee who routinely was a 5150 patient and heard voices while driving...I'm sorry, but I feel the same, 5150 patients get their rights to own a gun taken away but sure, go drive around an emergency vehicle with sick and dying people while you hear voices in you're head.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Respectfully.
> 
> Go :censored::censored::censored::censored: yourself.



And same to you kind Sir. Call me silly, but I want EMT's and Paramedics to a have clean record, you know, public safety and all.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 17, 2014)

Gimpy17 said:


> His "situation" is he has a criminal record and 3 moving violations and people are ok with this?



I'm not a religious person, but I have always thought the idea behind "he who is without sin cast the first stone" is a pretty solid one.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> I'm not a religious person, but I have always thought the idea behind "he who is without sin cast the first stone" is a pretty solid one.



I am not a perfect individual, no one is...however, my criminal and driving record is perfect and I have no sins there Those are 2 things that should be perfect with someone working in EMS and driving for a career.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 17, 2014)

Gimpy17 said:


> I am not a perfect individual, no one is...however, my criminal and driving record is perfect and I have no sins there Those are 2 things that should be perfect with someone working in EMS and driving for a career.



Get over yourself. 99% of the population probably has a speeding ticket.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Get over yourself. 99% of the population probably has a speeding ticket.



99% huh? 

I'm not worried if someone has 1 speeding ticket. But if you add 2 more violations and a criminal record than I will complain.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2014)

Do you NEVER speed?  NEVER forget to signal a turn?  NEVER ran a red light or stop sign?  NEVER use the left lane except when passing?  NEVER done anything against the law?  NEVER stole something?  NEVER broke something and did not tell?  NEVER lied?

Just because your record is perfect does not mean your a good individual.  And just because you have a record does not mean you are a bad individual.

You are entitled to your opinion.  I am glad that people are allowed to show they have changed.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion.  I am glad that people are allowed to show they have changed.



He doesn't seem to show he has changed trying to look for legal loopholes to clean his record and making excuses as to why "it shouldn't have happened that way" I didn't see any remorse on his part or any statement he is trying to change.

People make mistakes, people change, and yes I have driven over the speed limit, but again I'm not complaining about speeding, I'm complaining about the whole package which to me should disqualify someone from being an EMT...at least until the record is clean. I'm not saying lifetime ban or that we should tar and feather the guy


----------



## Angel (Jul 17, 2014)

i highly doubt his record is as bad as you are making it out to be. i highly doubt nremt and his state would give him a cert if he has done some heinous crime.
you dont even know the situation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got a record, and had a stint getting myself into trouble driving.

Been a "public safety" employee for three years without a ticket or getting myself into trouble along with two years before that. 

I must be a horrible paramedic cause I had a phase.

Just because you don't have a record doesn't mean you've never broken the law. Ever talked on your phone while driving? Eaten while driving? Exceeded the speed limit? That's what I thought.

You don't know the charges or the situation. If it's close to being expunged it's not a recent charge, so while he didn't show enough remorse for your liking the fact of the matter is he's gone long enough to get to that point. 

People make mistakes, sorry we all can't be perfect like you.

To answer the OP's question, it's generally not the company that lays down the driving record stipulations but rather their insurance company.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I've got a record, and had a stint getting myself into trouble driving.
> 
> You are a moron.



History of criminal record, bad driving, and you like to call me names just because I disagree? Im glad we aren't partners

Again, yes I have sped and eaten while driving, but again everyone does that and I am not complaining about a speeding ticket, I am complaining about his entire history, multiple problems with his background, etc.

Public safety workers are held to a higher standard than the average citizen. Criminal record and 3 driving infractions is a problem to me, perhaps I'm in the minority but that's fine.

Thanks for the name calling, I've never been called a moron by a guy with a record.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Gimpy17 said:


> History of criminal record, bad driving, and you like to call me names just because I disagree? Im glad we aren't partners
> 
> Again, yes I have sped and eaten while driving, but again everyone does that and I am not complaining about a speeding ticket, I am complaining about his entire history, multiple problems with his background, etc.
> 
> ...



Apparently you weren't very good at your job...considering you got laid off per you older posts. 

You just admitted to breaking the law. How many times have you done those things? I'd be willing to bet it's more than once. Get off the soap box.

Public Safety doesn't make you a superhero or better than anyone else. It's a job, nothing more. A way to pay the bills and support yourself and your endeavors outside of work. Work to live not live to work my friend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, I may have called you some mean names and I'm sorry if I hurt your feelers but who's the one who came into this thread singing at the top of their lungs about anyone with a record doesn't belong in public safety...generalize much?


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Also, I may have called you some mean names and I'm sorry if I hurt your feelers but who's the one who came into this thread singing at the top of their lungs about anyone with a record doesn't belong in public safety...generalize much?



I'm good, no feelers hurt, the air is clear up on my soapbox. My statement referred to Record AND multiple moving violations. A pattern of problems. Any company for that matter should not hire drivers with multiple moving violations. Insurance would hate that like you mentioned and you open yourself up to major lawsuits if your driver is involved in an accident and you knew he had a bad driving record. The Walmart driver who just killed the man in New Jersey, I would hope if he is guilty or negligent he would not drive professionally again. (Not suggesting the poster did anything of this nature). I wouldn't hire an account with history of fraud or go to a dentist with a history of medical malpractice. Same thinking. Bad driving record = no driving job in my opinion.

Our company also had a death of an EMT in a ambulance accident and I am a victim of a hit and run that injured me severely and ended my career in the field. I am sensitive to wanting good quality drivers in the field.



Handsome Robb said:


> Apparently you weren't very good at your job...considering you got laid off per you older posts.



I was good, promoted several times, clean record of no write-ups, disciplinary action, etc. It was a layoff, not a firing. Over 100 good employees lost their jobs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Can people not change? Can they not realize a problem and take steps to fix it? I didn't realize a single period in your life with mistakes was the writing on the gravestone of your career. Again, I'll use myself as an example. My record would probably make most stop and do a double take. The fact of the matter is I changed, I did what I had to do to fix the things that were broken in my life and made the changes I needed to make and it's been 5+ years since I've had any issues and I plan on making it 55+ more. Why does my past define myself in the present? 

Were you hurt because of your partners mistake or because of a mistake by the other driver? You yourself admitted you've driven distracted or sped. How does that make you any different than the guy that got caught? That's the thing you have not answered. Technically in most states a texting/calling while driving is a misdemeanor and not a moving violation. So you could have a speeding ticket and a texting citation and have a mark on your criminal and driving record....you're making a blanket statement to a situation that needs to be addressed as a case by case basis.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Can people not change? Can they not realize a problem and take steps to fix it? I didn't realize a single period in your life with mistakes was the writing on the gravestone of your career. Again, I'll use myself as an example. My record would probably make most stop and do a double take. The fact of the matter is I changed, I did what I had to do to fix the things that were broken in my life and made the changes I needed to make and it's been 5+ years since I've had any issues and I plan on making it 55+ more. Why does my past define myself in the present?
> 
> Were you hurt because of your partners mistake or because of a mistake by the other driver? You yourself admitted you've driven distracted or sped. How does that make you any different than the guy that got caught? That's the thing you have not answered. Technically in most states a texting/calling while driving is a misdemeanor and not a moving violation. So you could have a speeding ticket and a texting citation and have a mark on your criminal and driving record....you're making a blanket statement to a situation that needs to be addressed as a case by case basis.



Well, like it or not some actions stick with you for a lifetime, poor choices in youth can and do haunt people for years and years. That's why we have prisons! Make a bad enough mistake and you go away forever. But congrats to you for making changes, seriously. Everyone changes throughout their life and it's great you changed for the better. But that's part of the price you have to pay if you have a record, it sticks with you.

I never said I'm different then the guy who gets caught, maybe just lucky I didn't get caught the few times I speed or eat. But I have an established record of good safe driving. I don't speed everyday, I never text and drive, I use my mirror and blinkers Maybe I'm simply a better driver and that's why I've never had violations? Maybe he has 3 violations because he's just a bad driver and if that's the case an ambulance may not be the best thing for him to drive around town in.

Again, I'm not single any one thing out in his case because yes, technically everyone has broken a traffic law...but his multiple violations AND record show a pattern of bad as opposed to a pattern of good.

I was hurt by mistakes of another driver. I was riding my motorcycle on the freeway in the carpool lane (70 mph in a 70mph zone). A vehicle crossed a double yellow no drive over zone and changed lines hitting up against me and knocking me off my bike. Vehicle did not stop or call 911. (4 major knee surgeries, 1 knee replacement at 30 years old and have lost 60% range of motion in my leg). Ended my career in the field and made me even more aware of the need for safe drivers.

This has been fun but I've had enough arguing with anonymous internet strangers for the night. I'm going to go watch Star Trek and eat some sushi dinner. You stay Handsome my friend and keep out of trouble 

If the original poster ever responds or does get an EMT job, please drive safe, that's all I'll ask.  I'm sure we all can at least agree on that!


----------



## marshmallow22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sure, many applicants have blemishes their record, but this is extreme.You make a mistake and learn from it... Not multiple mistakes and keep making them. This shows a pattern of immaturity and irresponsibility. EMS job openings for REPUTABLE departments have a large pool of qualified candidates w/o this kind of background. With a background like his I'd say a good 7-10 yrs of showing better decision making before applying.


----------



## Gimpy17 (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.ems1.com/fire-ems/articles/1949474-EMT-applicant-with-criminal-record-files-age-discrimination-lawsuit/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=featuredNews&nlid=1949018

And then there's this guy...19 arrests and over 8 years in prison. Sorry, no job in public safety for you!


----------

